

Xctool: a replacement for xcodebuild to build and test iOS and Mac projects - marcosero
https://github.com/facebook/xctool

======
rogerbinns
I'm incredibly frustrated by the lack of command line dev tools for iOS. For
example using adb with Android, I can stop a running app, clear all of its
data and start it again. I can push and pull files and can dissect the
internal state as a result.

I do find various unmaintained tools for iOS as they generally use
undocumented and changing backends.

My current biggest need is to grab and put files in the app sandbox. There are
several gui tools that can do it like i-funbox, but absolutely nothing that is
automatable. [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/15980545/command-line-
acc...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/15980545/command-line-access-to-
ios-app-directory-sandbox-from-mac)

~~~
LegNeato
Check out <http://www.libimobiledevice.org/> and <https://github.com/ios-
driver/libimobile-java>

~~~
rogerbinns
I already did a while back. I couldn't find any evidence that it supported
access to the application sandbox which uses a slightly different protocol.

------
dfamorato
I LOOOOVEEE the output. Nice, colorful and significant.

if you want to link it to your /usr/local/bin directory.. just modify the
xctool.sh XCTOOL_DIR=path/where/xctool/is/located

Now... if only i could figure out how to use the xctool with Fortify....

------
krohling
If you're interested in a cloud service that does the CI work for you (mobile
specific) check out cisimple <https://www.cisimple.com>

Full disclosure, I'm one of the founders.

------
puls
"Runs the same tests as Xcode.app."

If this works, it's huge. Mad excited about this.

~~~
LegNeato
It works, we use it here at Facebook

~~~
gte910h
Doc could use some install suggestions.

------
stigi
I created a homebrew formula for it. The PR is not yet merged, but seems to be
working quite fine: <https://github.com/mxcl/homebrew/pull/19590>

------
tvon
Nicely formatted output. I've been leaning towards using Rake tasks to handle
this (there are a few gems out there to help), but I'll give this a whirl.

------
bitserf
Oh, wicked. Giving it a shot tonight :) Being able to automate this right
makes me sleep better.

------
ellicottvilleny
Fantastic! Love it.

